# Good income for a family of 3 in Barcelona ?



## rodap (Feb 13, 2013)

I know is a vague question but is 60000 euro enough for a normal life in Barcelona for a family of 3 ? Normal for us is enjoying walking, biking, going at the beach, home cooking in general, just once / week eating out , 2 vacations / year , no car, no smoking , no gym.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

rodap said:


> I know is a vague question but is 60000 euro enough for a normal life in Barcelona for a family of 3 ? Normal for us is enjoying walking, biking, going at the beach, home cooking in general, just once / week eating out , 2 vacations / year , no car, no smoking , no gym.


Is this a wind up?

Do you mean 60k euros?

If so, then YES more than enough - you could probably get by on half that.

Do you have a house or are you planning to rent?


----------



## rodap (Feb 13, 2013)

Thank you . 
Yes, 60k . 
We gonna rent but we gonna pay with the money we rent our house here in the states .


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

I disagree...

...if you are in your twenties with a small child and hoping to live of your pot of money until you die, that is seriously insufficient money. Especially if you want to be poolside sipping cocktails all day until you start pushing the daisies up!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

rodap said:


> Thank you .
> Yes, 60k .
> We gonna rent but we gonna pay with the money we rent our house here in the states .


so is this 60,000€ a year?


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

Humm I think that with 30 k. in a year you can live well in Barcelona.


----------



## rodap (Feb 13, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> so is this 60,000€ a year?


Yes .


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

rodap said:


> Yes .


I could move in with you with my two teenagers & you'd still have enough to support us all - enjoy!


----------



## rodap (Feb 13, 2013)

mickbcn said:


> Humm I think that with 30 k. in a year you can live well in Barcelona.


I am not gonna spend more then 1500 euro / month in rent .


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

rodap said:


> Yes .


You never said that it was a replenishing pot that would fill up once a year once empty!


----------



## rodap (Feb 13, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> I could move in with you with my two teenagers & you'd still have enough to support us all - enjoy!


Ohh, ok. Everybody is saying is so expensive so I thought we just gonna go by  ..which is fine because we want to have a different life experience  . We love Barcelona !


----------



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

We might just all wanna move in with you.


----------



## rodap (Feb 13, 2013)

Thank you for the responses , now I hope he's gonna get the job !


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

rodap said:


> I am not gonna spend more then 1500 euro / month in rent .


 Now with 700/800 euros month you have an excellent flat in Barcelona.no pool of course.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

oronero said:


> You never said that it was a replenishing pot that would fill up once a year once empty!


I assumed it was per year. 

Like I said (and Mick agreed), you would live well on half that.


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

How much tax will you have to pay on £60,000 rental income?


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

rodap said:


> I know is a vague question but is 60000 euro enough for a normal life in Barcelona for a family of 3 ? Normal for us is enjoying walking, biking, going at the beach, home cooking in general, just once / week eating out , 2 vacations / year , no car, no smoking , no gym.


Are you talking about €60k net? Or is this one person's taxable income of €60k? Do you need to pay school fees?


----------



## rodap (Feb 13, 2013)

Calas felices said:


> How much tax will you have to pay on £60,000 rental income?


I will not have that much from renting my house but that is a good question ? Do I have to pay taxes for that in Spain ???


----------



## rodap (Feb 13, 2013)

Chopera said:


> Are you talking about €60k net? Or is this one person's taxable income of €60k? Do you need to pay school fees?


It is a person's taxable income and yes, problably we gonna send our son to a private school .


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

rodap said:


> I will not have that much from renting my house but that is a good question ? Do I have to pay taxes for that in Spain ???


it depends.....

you have to declare all your income here - but if you have already paid tax on it in a country which has a 'dual taxation' agreement with Spain, then you wouldn't have to pay it all again - if the thresholds are different you would either have to pay the difference, or you'd get a rebate for the difference, depending on which country had the higher threshold


----------



## rodap (Feb 13, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> it depends.....
> 
> you have to declare all your income here - but if you have already paid tax on it in a country which has a 'dual taxation' agreement with Spain, then you wouldn't have to pay it all again - if the thresholds are different you would either have to pay the difference, or you'd get a rebate for the difference, depending on which country had the higher threshold


Thank you for the info !


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

rodap said:


> It is a person's taxable income and yes, problably we gonna send our son to a private school .


OK let's say you'll take home roughly 70% of €60k, that's €42k or €3,500/month.

Out of that you'll pay maybe €1,500 on rent and, depending on the school, up to €1000/month on school fees, school bus, and other related things.

I'd budget say €300/month on things like heating, community fees, telephone, internet, electricity, water, etc. If you want satellite TV then that'll be extra, but we get by with internet TV and free digital TV. In Madrid I pay about €50/month on public transport.

That leaves €650/month for food, clothing, leasure, holidays, etc.

I think you can do that ok, but don't be misled by other comments suggesting you'll be living the high life. Someone on their own could live of €30k easily enough, but when you are a family with school fees, clothing, etc it becomes a different story.

We live in Madrid which I guess is similar in costs, and we have a slightly higher income as both my wife and I work. We have 2 young kids who don't attend private school but we do run a car. We also pay a lot less than €1500/month on accommodation. We live comfortably enough, but I wouldn't call it a luxurious lifestyle.


----------



## rodap (Feb 13, 2013)

Chopera said:


> OK let's say you'll take home roughly 70% of €60k, that's €42k or €3,500/month.
> 
> Out of that you'll pay maybe €1,500 on rent and, depending on the school, up to €1000/month on school fees, school bus, and other related things.
> 
> ...


 

That is great info !!! Thank you so much ! 

Maybe you missed it but we gonna pay the rent with our income from renting our house in the States so that 1500 is going in our packets  . Another thing is 60 k is the min offered for the job and I think is gonna be more actually . 

What do you recomend for schools ? International school or private spanish ? I would like my son to do english and Spanish in school . 

Thanks again  .


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

I think you're off the mark thinking that they would take home 70% of 60,000€. I think it would be more like 60%. 

I agree that on that income they could live comfortably enough but not live a luxurious life. So much would depend on what they end up paying for rent, if they pay school fees, and if they run a car.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

rodap said:


> That is great info !!! Thank you so much !
> 
> Maybe you missed it but we gonna pay the rent with our income from renting our house in the States so that 1500 is going in our packets  . Another thing is 60 k is the min offered for the job and I think is gonna be more actually .
> 
> ...


Yeak I missed that about the rent. That makes things a lot easier.

How old is your son?

A lot depends on the curriculum. If you are only over for a couple of years then you might want to find a school that follows the US curriculum so he can continue easily when you return. If he is young then it won't matter so much. Also you'll have to check whether the Spanish school teaches in Catalan, Castillian Spanish, or both. All the local kids will speak Catalan, but that isn't much use outside of Spain. You'll have to decide whether you want him to learn one, the other or both. He will probably pick up Catalan anyway from the street, so you might want to look for a school that teaches in Castillian. So much depends on his age.

I don't know about Barcelona schools, but here are some links to some private ones that I think teach in Catalan, Castillian and English:

Col·legi Montserrat

Agora Sant Cugat International School | Colegios Nace

La Miranda: the global quality school


----------



## rodap (Feb 13, 2013)

Chopera said:


> Yeak I missed that about the rent. That makes things a lot easier.
> 
> How old is your son?
> 
> ...




He is 8 , starting second grade this fall . 

I will check them out . 

Again, great info so I really appreciate taking time to answer my questions !!


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> it depends.....
> 
> you have to declare all your income here - but if you have already paid tax on it in a country which has a 'dual taxation' agreement with Spain, then you wouldn't have to pay it all again - if the thresholds are different you would either have to pay the difference, or you'd get a rebate for the difference, depending on which country had the higher threshold


can you elaborate, I intend to reside in Spain and survive on a uk rental income from my house in the Uk. I will pay tax on the rent in the Uk and understand that I won't be taxed in Spain on it, I will have no other income.
Can you tell me who gives me the rebate, Spain or the Uk if I am deemed tax resident in Spain under the DTA. 
Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

rewdan said:


> can you elaborate, I intend to reside in Spain and survive on a uk rental income from my house in the Uk. I will pay tax on the rent in the Uk and understand that I won't be taxed in Spain on it, I will have no other income.
> Can you tell me who gives me the rebate, Spain or the Uk if I am deemed tax resident in Spain under the DTA.
> Thanks


yes - you have to declare all worldwide income

as you will have paid tax in the UK on that income, if the threshold in Spain in higher you'll get a rebate from Spain, because that's where you'll be tax resident - however, if it's lower, you'll have to pay some here

I don't know the figures, but for the sake of an example - say you earn 25,000 from the rental in the UK

if you were to pay 10% tax in the UK, then you'd be paying 2,500 to the UK

say the rate in Spain was only 8% - then you'd only have to pay 2,000 here, so you'd get 500 back from Spain

however, if the rate was 15% here - you'd owe a total of 3750, so would have to pay another 1250 to Spain

just to reiterate - I have no idea what the rates are - they are just numbers I picked at random - but that's a simplified example of how it works


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> yes - you have to declare all worldwide income
> 
> as you will have paid tax in the UK on that income, if the threshold in Spain in higher you'll get a rebate from Spain, because that's where you'll be tax resident - however, if it's lower, you'll have to pay some here
> 
> ...



Thanks, it just amazes me that if you first scenario were true, Spain would be happy to pay me even if I had not contributed to their coffers ever. Could be something I need to look into further


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

rewdan said:


> Thanks, it just amazes me that if you first scenario were true, Spain would be happy to pay me even if I had not contributed to their coffers ever. Could be something I need to look into further


it does sound unlikely - but I know people who _have _actually had rebates!


----------



## pnwheels (Mar 3, 2013)

What is the personal tax allowance per person in Spain? Is income from property rental treated the same as any other earnings?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

pnwheels said:


> What is the personal tax allowance per person in Spain? Is income from property rental treated the same as any other earnings?


HERE are your allowances


----------

